# Fly line stripping bucket



## dacuban1

Found one at sea level's website "the bucket" but they are out of stock and expensive. This is all I can find. Anyone know where else to find one. Need a bucket not a basket. Thx in advance.


----------



## Brett

Don't get hung up on the "flyline" label... 
A bucket is a bucket.
Even a laundry hamper will hold flyline neatly on the bow of your boat.
They come in all colors... ...inexpensive too.











Or an office waste basket...


----------



## aaronshore

Go to Walmart or Target and get one of those collapsable laundry or gardening baskets. $10.


----------



## Brett

nice alternative Aaron...


----------



## aaronshore

You can also cut a piece of 3/4 ply or starboard in a circular shape to put on the bottom if you want to add weight.


----------



## captkenroy

36" of 14" PVC pipe makes a good bucket plus, if you strap it down it is a great hand hold. (I think mine is 14". I'll measure it.)

I am going to make a top to sit on too.

The one I have was some sort of telephone or power company containerI think. I bought 3 of them at the flea market in Webster. I had to make 3 separate trips to my truck to haul them. I'll bet I walked 2 miles.

I've had these several years and saw some more at the market a few weeks ago.


----------



## dacuban1

Cool thx guys. You gave me an idea to go to a container store and see if they have something that'll work. If not that laundry basket is plan B.


----------



## natasha1

This is my favorite.  Very tall, very wide, no holes so your line does not blow around inside.  Also, if you weight it down with a ply wood cut out, you can use it to hold your rods while moving spots.

http://www.target.com/Pop-Up-Garden...chSize=30&id=Pop-Up Garden Refuse Extra Large


----------



## aaronshore

Thats a good one as well!!!!


----------



## billhempel

Here's mine.


----------



## billhempel

Mine is a Bed Bath and Beyond model collapsible clothes hamper anound 24" tall. The removable wieght system is a bunch of three quarter ounce egg sinkers in a 1" OD flexible tubing. The closure is a PVC male union. To make a permanent closure, just use cable ties to tighten around the union. The will not move in a stiff wind. Use it for shoreline, standing in the weeds onshore, on the bow platform or poling platform. You'll have to figure out the tube length and number of wieghts for your application.


----------



## dacuban1

Pretty cool idea


----------



## Brett

Another excellent bit of ******* Tech...


----------



## Gramps

At first I thought those were sabot's not fishing leads. Now I gotta go to wal-mart.... ;D


----------



## billhempel

The easy way to carry this rig to a shoreline spot is to fold up the hamper and carry the weight ring over your shoulder. That ring is heavy.


----------



## billhempel

Another great basket is to get the small folding version, about 12 inches tall, and fashion a way to apply a web belt to it. Then wear it on your hip, low position. Put a few 4" cable ties in the bottom for "fingers" to keep the line seperated and not come out in a clump. No wieghts in this one. Also, it's all under $10


----------



## adc77

i just built this one for my soon to be inshore 16. the tube is 1/16 polycarbonate (4x8 was 35bucks) its enough to make four of them but as it turns out it took me 3 attempts. its really hard to make a clear seam( you could just go with a solid color) and i learned the hard way that it dose not mix well with acetone. lol so after ruining one with acetone and two failed attempts to make a clear seam with acrylic glue i decided to cover the seam with a strip of white vinyl on each side. the base i made out of a piece of 1/2 inch corian i had left over from my counters but im sure you could make it out of anything (starboard or thick plastic). i used a router table to cut the slot in the base but you could do it easily with a jig on a hand router. i used hot glue to attach the base to the cylinder. i was a little worried about the bond with hot glue but after tearing apart the one i wrecked with acetone im pretty confidant it will hold. it took several violent shots with a hammer right at the joint. and then i topped it off with some car door trim from the local auto parts store. as you can see i have more time than money . if you got some skills and patients you can save your self at least a hundo! now i just need some cool stickers for it. if any one needs any more details let me know


----------



## skinny_water

Link to the Poly would be nice. Where did you get it at?


----------



## adc77

i bought it at farco plastics here in clearwater fl but im sure you can buy at any plastic supply company. most of these places also have left over pieces that they sell by the weight but they tend to be limited. they also have star board at this location for a lot cheaper and the marine places. my next project is going the be a casting platform.


----------



## skinny_water

what are your final dimentions?


----------



## adc77

12x24 with a 14inch base it seems very stable. the corian base is pretty heavy but it slides easy so i will probably put a layer of thin foam on the bottom to grip the deck.


----------



## skinny_water

I think I am going to need to track down some supplies now. The setup looks sweet!


----------



## DSampiero

Reviving an old thread for my first post, but hey, it had to be done...Who can tell me if this thing is reversible? Every picture I see has it setup for riding on the left side...I strip to my right..Thanks! 

(Love the forum, sure it will be a few years before I move out of my canoe, but you guys are inspirational to make the effort..especially love the home builds)


----------



## skinny_water

Yes, unless you have the bucket/basket fixed to the boat you can move them to either side. I am using the pop-up basket style with a starboard base. Did great during the RedFly in insane winds! Just slide it around the boat till you get it in a comfortable spot and have a go.

-Richard


----------



## DSampiero

Allow me to clarify, on the Mangrove Hip Shooter, can the belt clip be moved to the opposite side of the basket(So it sits on my right), for the purpose of wading?


----------



## skinny_water

The Mangrove Stripping Basket has a notch in it to make shooting line from the left hip easier. Could be used on the opposite side, but you would loose this feature. If you are looking for a stripping basket for wading I have had heard lots of good reviews for this one. Recomended to be for beach fishing.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0036691319084a.shtml#customer-product-reviews

-Richard


----------



## clwpaddler

I used a leaf basket similar to Brett's but use a piece of 3/4" plywood cut to fit the bottom.  Before finishing the wood, I drilled a series of holes in the wood, stuck large quick ties through the holes then used the two part clear finish used on wooden tabletops.  This seals the wood and the quick ties.  The quick ties keep the line from tangling in the basket.

Woody


----------



## Shadowcast

I am anxious to try Carbon Marine's new LineLair....it may eliminate the need for a bucket.


----------



## paint it black

I'm using one similar to the one shown above.
Made by Richard. 
Love it, looks cool, works great.


----------



## adc77

my vote will always be for a bucket. on a windy day you can hardly get the line to hit the deck. With the bucket its protected shortly after it leaves your hand. not to mention running from spot to spot with out putting your line back on the reel. yeah and it is funny how similar Richards is to the one i built. he was just telling me not that long ago how the guys from beaver tail liked HIS idea so much. lol


----------



## skinny_water

> my vote will always be for a bucket.   on a windy day you can hardly get the line to hit the deck.  With the bucket its protected shortly after it leaves your hand.  not to mention running from spot to spot with out putting your line back on the reel.    yeah and it is funny how similar Richards is to the one i built.  he was just telling me not that long ago how the guys from beaver tail liked  HIS  idea so much.  lol


Your design, not going to take any credit away from ya. I only made a couple changes to it. I stopped making them. Not enough time in the day anymore. I don't know how "you people" with kids do it, lol.

Did you see the BT version yet?


----------



## adc77

its just a fancy garbage can...lol i just have a knack for using what i have around. you did fine tune it for the masses. whats the diameter on the bt one? it looks huge! The mounting system is very cool but they need to clean up the ends of the track. those black end caps have snag written all over them.


----------



## skinny_water

20" The black things on the ends are so that the basket doesn't make any noise (or less noise) when it hits the ends. Metal clanking and fly fishing don't go well together.


----------



## markhalvorsen2

http://fp.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopViewer.html?uid=202042559&iid=AddpfzvImumvmKvJJIIKfwKILumLKv&bg=FFFFFF&nm=BZOpener&err=0&title=&pf=t&fr=t
Ryobi collapsible yard bag. $15.00 of gangster stripping basket.


----------



## TARPON69

Really intesreting product ,nice,good and cheap
http://www.sealevelflyfish.com/stripping-bucket-ii.htm


----------



## laflyfish

Besides making my own where can I purchase one of those cool looking clear ones?


----------



## paint it black

> Besides making my own where can I purchase one of those cool looking clear ones?



Richard (skinny water) was selling them.
Maybe you can convince him to make you one.


----------



## adc77

i just ran across a link to this on another forum. so i thought i would share. 40 some bucks and 15 to ship to florida.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect


----------



## YanceyM

> http://fp.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopViewer.html?uid=202042559&iid=AddpfzvImumvmKvJJIIKfwKILumLKv&bg=FFFFFF&nm=BZOpener&err=0&title=&pf=t&fr=t
> Ryobi collapsible yard bag. $15.00 of gangster stripping basket.


Yeah after I saw this I stop by home depot and got one. Tried it out this morning. Works great. I put an old lure tray full of lead in the bottom to hold it down incase the wind picked up. 









;D


----------



## johnmauser

This thread got me thinking about a new stripping bucket.  I've used a plastic bushel basket on the boat in the past, which worked okay but was too short and too wide.  I like the style of the line tamers but can't justify the price.  Searched several places and finally found a round trashcan at Roses for $10.  I cut a base for it out of 1/2 thick centra board and used 3/8 screws to screw the trashcan to the centra.  Haven't tried it yet but it seems pretty stable.


----------



## johnmauser

a pic from the top


----------



## Salty_South

I love the ryobi can! When not in use, you can put stuff in it too, like chihuahuas on a windy day.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

This is mine. Collapsable from Walgreens ($4.99), custom spray paint decals.

















Best part


----------



## jsnipes

> Really intesreting product ,nice,good and cheap
> http://www.sealevelflyfish.com/stripping-bucket-ii.htm


that's a really nice looking bucket.

i am currently using this rubber laundry hamper i bought from walmart (can't find it on their website or would post the link) and just putting a 10lb barbell plate in the bottom. i made one of the tubes w a bunch of sinkers in it but my basket is pretty high and it wasn't heavy enough. i may buy some foam or try and fashion something and glue it on the top of the 10lb plate sort of like the bottom in the one you linked. that seems like a good idea.


----------



## Salty_South

I cut a piece of plywood for the bottom of my basket and wedged it in there. I'm sure I couldn't get it back out if I tried but it is nice and heavy, specially once it absorbs some water.


----------



## adc77

> i just ran across a link to this on another forum. so i thought i would share.  40 some bucks and 15 to ship to florida.
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect


  i added a piece of corian in the bottom for weight complete with some anti tangle fingers (weed whacker line) and some auto door trim around the top.  oh and all my freebee stickers from salty fly.


----------



## Monoman

A wet towel in the bottom of my "leaf basket" works well.


----------



## Michael

A few of you mention running with your rod in those baskets. I've read on a few sights of lost rigs popping out of those things. I myself have been using the leaf basket and almost had a rod go over board. I don't do that anymore.
I like that plastic tank idea, thanks!


----------



## Hicatch

IMO stripping baskets are more of a hassle than they are worth. They get in the way and I don't like having to think about stripping the line into something. I like the matt with the spikes, just wonder how effective they are when it's windy.


----------



## Michael

Tried the mat in Islamorada in 15 knot wind and could not hit it. The wind kept blowing it overboard so I went with the leaf type which worked better in the wind. Given the choice I'd just as soon strip the line in the cockpit but that adds 5-7' to the cast which could take me out of the zone. It would be nice if one of the skiff builders designed a built in well to strip into. If I had an aft live well I'd use it as a basket. When casting off my rear deck I use the release well with great success.


----------



## billhempel

Here's another idea. Fly line fingers! I had a tunnel hull aluminum skiff for backcountry use. I applied 4" cable ties to the edge of a forward deck matt. The matt was installed because my feet would get awful hot on a metal deck in the Summer heat, plus the heat reflection, I then got the "fingers" idea. It worked extremely well letting loose line catch on the "fingers". I think a simple strip of something attached across a deck edge with "fingers" installed somehow, would do the trick well. 

I "wind tested" it, and it did work well by "grabbing" the line when stripping line back towards the deck from the bow platform. No problems in simply letting the line hang there in loops and casting directly off the "fingers". No hang-ups coming off the "fingers" also.

As far as the trolling motor. The wet towel lay over motor trick is a great answer. I would remove the seat and post when I saltwater fished. Otherwise, with the seat in place and running the trolling motor, this was a very comfortable way to canal fish for Bass, Cyclids and Peacocks without fly line tangle.

I introduced this to Lefty Kreh a few years ago. He was very interested in doing the same to his Susquehana River jon boat.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Getting into fly fishing so I started my construction.

Made 3 of them.

One is for me
One is sold
One will be for sale and will post when finished.  

Clear Polycarbonate 1/16.  Going to use 16" diameter starboard (Black) as base.  They are getting made on CNC machine.  Like others. will use seam guard (Black) and trim around top (Black).

Finished size will be 
32.5" tall
12" diameter polycarbonate
16" diameter base.

Here is a preview


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

A little preview.  

The bases will be completed tomorrow.  

They are black starboard with grove inset.


----------



## Ckirk57

Made this one 2 years ago. No cnc machine needed.


----------



## natasha1

> Made this one 2 years ago. No cnc machine needed.


Any chance of posting a BOM and Instructions?


----------



## hype143




----------



## Net 30

Who dun makid dat green mat? I likey.........


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Made this one 2 years ago. No cnc machine needed.



This inspired me. LOL


----------



## paint it black

> Who dun makid dat green mat?  I likey.........


Chase of Skinny Water Culture is making them. I can't wait to get mine soon!


----------



## cturner149

How does the SWC mat differ from the CM Line Lair? May be looking for something similar soon.


----------



## jpnewman

More importantly where can we buy the swc mat, been looking at the website and cant find it


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Making my own tomorrow.


----------



## Net 30

> More importantly where can we buy the swc mat, been looking at the website and cant find it


Look on the HCFT portion of the site...hard to find. Thumbnail pics on right side of page

http://www.skinnywaterculture.com/hcft/

Thing looks pretty cool............


----------



## hype143

I cant really pitch product in this section, dont want to break rules.

The mat is similar to the Carbon marine mat it just has bigger spikes, a little more surface area and is a different material tthat has UV resistance. I believe the carbon marine one is 22''x22'' this one is 19"x27". In function the are the same though.

you can email me for info [email protected]


----------



## swampfox

For those rolling thier own. I found some sweet ass spikes for mine. While shopping the expoxy isle at my local hardware store. I saw loctite has these small 2 part expoxy kits. They give you two 3" or so mixing tubes in each pack for $1.97. I needed some epoxy for my push pole repair. So I bought 4 kits. That will give me plenty of epoxy. And 8 tapered spikes for my bucket. I was gonna do the zip ty thing. But these looked mu ch better to me. And they have a constant taper. With a very smooth finish. The line should come right off of em..


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Finished product minus the stickers. LOL

Did the bottom one way may change it later but think it will work great.

































Going to give it a go in the Keys next weekend.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

PM me if interested

Bucket for sale

See link.

[smiley=hmmm.gif]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1368399975


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

After testing it, and speaking with the Ankona Fly Pro's, I made some final tweaks.  Even added a bracket.  It swivels as needed.  It is secured with though bolts and wing nuts for easy removal!

Love it.


----------



## Net 30

>



Anybody know if they are still selling these mats?


----------



## Dillusion

Contact chase and ask...


----------

